# proftpd-server enkel bereikbaar voor telenetters

## Raskas

ik wou een ftp-server opzetten, en daarvoor gebruik ik nu proftpd.

De server werkt goed binnen ons thuis-netwerk. Ook over het internet werkt het goed, maar enkel als diegene die erop wilt ook bij telenet is aangesloten (ik ben dus bij telenet aangesloten).

Maar als er iemand met een adsl-aansluiting wilt op connecten werkt het niet.

in m'n proftpd.conf staat:

Port                   1921

PassivePorts       15000 16000

m'n router (SMC) laat dit allemaal goed door, en het zit dus precies bij telenet. 

Is er iemand die een oplossing weet voor dit probleem.

Ik denk dat het bij die PassivePorts ligt.

Welke poorten worden juist geblokt door telenet?

thx --> Raskas <--

----------

## BlueShift

Eerst en vooral: ben je zeker dat je hiervoor FTP wil gebruiken, daar dit toch een zeer onveilig protocol is (cleartext paswoorden, niet geencrypteerde data, ...)

Dit gezegd zijnde, probeer eens een poort boven de 32768 (2^15). Ikzelf gebruik in die range een porrt voor ssh en dat heeft altijd al goed gewerkt.

Groeten,

Jan.

----------

## Stuartje

Telenet blokkeert alle poorten tot en met 1024 bij al hun klanten voor niet-Telenetters.

Normaal kan je dus wel van Telenet naar Telenet FTP'en.

En wat BlueShift zegt is ook waar, je zet beter een ssh server op waarmee je files kan transferen met behulp van scp  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Raskas

de reden waarom ik een ftp-server opzet is eigenlijk gewoon voor de fun... om eens te zien dat het gaat. 

Ik ben ondertussen ook al te weet gekomen dat ftp 2 poorten gebruikt:

20 voor de data

21 voor de commando's

die 21 link ik dus door naar 1921, daarmee is het dat sommige niet-telenetters 'een beetje' op m'n server kunnen.

maar die poort 20 lukt me niet direct om door te linken, ik dacht dat dat gebeurde met de PassivePorts... maar dat doet hij precies niet.

hoe omzeil ik dan de ftp-data-poort???

----------

## LoDdEr

ik had een ftp server en die was boven de poort 1024 want dan lukt het perfect he enigste wat ik ondervonden heb is dat het soms trager gaat voor dsl gebruikers van voor tele gebruikers

----------

## Matje

Hangt je ftp rechtstreeks op het internet? Of hangt hij achter een router? Want als het het laatste is kan je enkel actieve verbindingen maken van buitenaf, tenzij je je hele passieve port-range forward naar je ftp. Die moet trouwens niet zo groot zijn, thuis heb ik een ftp-server staan met een range van 20 poorten. Die ftp laat dan wel ook maar weer 1 connectie tegelijk toe  :Smile:  In principe heb je maar één poort per connectie nodig.

----------

## disturbed

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

> je zet beter een ssh server op waarmee je files kan transferen met behulp van scp 

 

hoe zit dat ineen ?

----------

## Stuartje

Aan de serverkant hoeft er niets te gebeuren, er moet gewoon een ssh server draaien.

Aan de client kant moet je een scp client hebben. Scp zit gewoon in de portage, voor windows kan je ook clients vinden ( http://www.download.com )  :Smile: 

----------

## disturbed

 *Stuartje wrote:*   

> Aan de serverkant hoeft er niets te gebeuren, er moet gewoon een ssh server draaien.
> 
> Aan de client kant moet je een scp client hebben. Scp zit gewoon in de portage, voor windows kan je ook clients vinden ( http://www.download.com ) 

 

is putty goed ?

en welke commands moet ik gebruiken om de server wijs te maken dat ie moet files sturen?

edit : gelukt , ben der best tevreden over...

thx!

----------

## Stuartje

Nee, putty is een ssh client en geen scp client.

----------

## JefP@@

wrsch wil je dat die kerel met adsl passive ftp gebruikt ipv active ...

Heb thuis ook een server draaien, nog nooit problemen mee gehad.

en waarom kies je voor ftp, omdat het gewoon het snels is, en een 15kb upload ga ik niet verkwisten door het dubbel aan data door te sturen, voor wat encryptie. Je kan trouwens secure ftp gebruiken...

----------

## BlueShift

JefP@@:

ik heb het net eens gechecked:

ik heb de aa-gameCD van gentoo gekopieerd van mijn vaste PC naar mijn laptop

voordat ik dit deed stond er in /proc/net/dev de lijn:

```
  eth1:2010304022 1580881    0    0    0     0          0         0 1861139392 1978943    0    0    0     0       0          0
```

na het kopieren was dit:

```
  eth1:2012553774 1613793    0    0    0     0          0         0 2411835248 2351850    0    0    0     0       0          0
```

en dit voor een file van 524410880 bytes.

We hebben dus een overhead van 

2411835248 B - 1861139392 B - 524410880 B = 26284976 B (ofte 25.06 MB)

dit is 26284976 B / (2411835248 B - 1861139392 B) = 4.8% overhead. 

Het zal ne straffen ftp zijn die daar onder blijft.

Om het snelheidsverlies moet je het ook niet doen (mijn file werd gekopieerd aan meer dan 7MB/s (100mb/s netwerk tss XP1600+ en ibook600MHz)) je zal altijd je ADSL/kabel verbinding verzadigen.

Ik ben wel akkoord dat je evengoed sftp kan gebruiken maar dit maakt ook gewoon gebruik van ssh en zal dan ook minstens dezelfde overhead geven.

Groeten,

Jan.

----------

## disturbed

hebt ge dan SSH1 of SSH2 gebruikt ?

want ik heb hier met mijn celly 366 128Meg ram 5400rpm schijfke een transfersnelheid van 500-600kb/s tov P4 2.26 265 RDRAM  :Crying or Very sad:  heb wel maar een 10Mbit lijn tussen die 2 liggen

----------

## Matje

waarschijnlijk zal uw HD dat niet kunnen volgen...

----------

## BlueShift

Ik denk niet dat de HD het probleem is (tenzij DMA niet geactiveerd is, maar dan zou heel het systeem traag werken en zou uw HD constant liggen reutelen)

ik neem aan dat ftp sneller is zodat we kunnen uitsluiten dat het aan slechte kabels of zo ligt.

Ik kan mij zo direct maar 1 reden inbeelden: ssh gebruikt standaard het 3des cipher. Ik heb dit bij mij vervangen door aes (dit is Belgisch!) wat tegenwoordig de internationale encryptiestandaard is, hiervoor bestaat zeer snelle code (maar dit verschil is toch wel heel groot dus ik denk dat er nog een andere reden moet zijn)

je kan aes als standaard gebruiken door bij zowel client als server respectievelijk de files /etc/ssh/ssh_config en /etc/ssh/sshd_config aan te passen.

verander de lijn Ciphers zodat er staat

```
Ciphers aes128-cbc,3des-cbc,blowfish-cbc,cast128-cbc,arcfour,aes192-cbc,aes256-cbc
```

hopelijk helpt dit 

(over je ADSL lijn zal je toch wel de volle 16KB/s halen denk ik.)

Groeten,

Jan.

----------

## Matje

Zijn system specs doen me toch vermoeden dat het aan de harde schijf ligt zunne  :Smile:  Of gewoon aan het hele systeem. Een Celeron 366 met een 5400 rpm schijf is nu niet bepaald wat je noemt van de snelste, denk je niet ?

----------

## BlueShift

Misschien, maar mijne laptop in een 600MHz ibook met een 4500rpm HD (ook ni echt een snelheidsmonster) en toch haal ik daarmee 7 MB/s

----------

## disturbed

t is mijne red hat server waar ik het op geprobeerd heb hé...

misschien is die wa trager...

----------

## Matje

Hmz... Red Hat op een Celeron, da's traag in 't kwadraat  :Smile: 

----------

## disturbed

 *Matje wrote:*   

> Hmz... Red Hat op een Celeron, da's traag in 't kwadraat 

 

valt goe mee , draait php , apache DNS proxy cups SSH gallery script mailserving en da bolt meer dan goe   :Very Happy: 

----------

